# Just say TNX



## meine (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi,

I recently started using FreeBSD. After starting with Linux Fedora back in about 2010, I learned a lot managing my own system in the way I like getting things done.

Since the outside world is more and more turning away from 32-bit, I started to search for a free operating system that would give support long after the stores have closed. It is just too pity to throw away good working hardware because the architecture isn't supported anymore.

That's when I discovered FreeBSD.

I'd like to say that I am very pleasantly surprised to see a thriving community that helps at any question posed. No ranting, but good advice. Sometimes a bit confusing because there are always several ways to make a clock tick and give the accurate time...

So I would like to say TNX! I like it here and maybe someday I'll be grown enough to post my own contributions.

Cheers,


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 26, 2017)

meine said:
			
		

> I'd like to say that I am very pleasantly surprised to see a thriving community that helps at any question posed. No ranting, but good advice



That's one of the first reason I escaped from various Linux communities (outside good old Slack): flame wars, big talking, wide spread childish behavior, people feeling cool just because they run whatsoever distribution or performed a manual installation


----------



## herrbischoff (Nov 26, 2017)

You're very welcome. Your experience mirrors mine. Especially this forum is extremely helpful in resolving any kind of issues you run into. The people here are generally nice, insightful and open. Quite a different experience compared to certain Linux discussion boards/communities where tons of half-informed cool kids roam around, behaving more or less like 4chan teens. On a purely emotional level, the FreeBSD community projects a somewhat more mature vibe. Obviously this is a matter of taste but one that is very much to my liking.


----------



## meine (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi,

I'd like to mention here that yesterday I did a full install of FreeBSD 11.1 on my main box, replacing Fedora Linux 27 (i3 WM). After my tries on making a working FreeBSD system on my Asus netbook, I (re)discovered the benefits of building a system the way I like it -- lean and bare bone, just adding the parts I need. 

FreeBSD offers a fast booting and well working system. `startx` XFCE is just an option, triggered when needed. I mainly use CLI now. My 'netbook experiment' revealed that just a terminal is enough to do most jobs, even at meetings at work. The Handbook and help over here are amazing (TNX). Both made me confident enough to switch.

There are still some minor issues to resolve, but that's the fun in computing 

Cheers,


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 30, 2017)

+++


----------

